# To those who feed Wellness:



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Luci is now 1 year old, so I went to get food for her yesterday. Since she came home I have been feeding her Wellness Puppy Super5Mix. The guy at the store told me that since the puppy mix is chicken based, that I should stick to the Adult Chicken Super5 mix. So, i bought it. Wellness also has a lamb, fish, and venison formula. What do you guys feed?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

you know, i have NO idea what bag i get for the buttercup. it's the dark purple one. LOL. i mix it with chicken soup for the dog lover's soul, and buttercup eats it right up. i've figured out that it's the salmon in the chicken soup food that gives buttercup the "stinkypoo", and when i skip it, and she gets only wellness, we have much less-stinky poo. if it were up to her, she'd have peanutbutter and margaritas for dinner each day. 

h*ll, i would too.

ann marie and the "pardon her, she had her margarita all made and realized she has no tequila...she's cranky" buttercup


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I eat the Wellness "New Zealand Venison and Sweet Potato". My fluffies enjoy the Margies.

Oooops, other way around. I've been hangin' around The Buttercup's mom too long










Funny thing is, I don't know what color mine is







But they do love the venison. I also trade off between that, and Natural Balance "Duck and Potato". They love, love it


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

He probably suggested it because you don't want to introduce a new source of protein and a new food at the same time. If she were to have a reaction you wouldn't know if it was a reaction to the new meat or to the food. 

I have also heard that you should only give your pet one protein (meat) at a time, that way if they ever develop an allergy to that meat you have many meats to try to find a new one. If they have been exposed to a lot of different proteins on a regular basis they could develop and allergy to meat in general.

My guys eat Natural Balance sweet potato and fish dry, and Wellness sweet potato and fish wet. Wilson seems to have an allergy to rice, lamb, and chicken.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Deanna--when you said that Wilson seems to have an allergy to those proteins, how can you tell? Like, is it his eyes, does he scratch a lot ? or is it like, loose poopies? 
I dunno. 
3MaltMom--Do your babies have allergies? B/c I heard that the venison formula is for allergy dogs. I really wanted to try it because I am convinced that when Luci's eyes get irritated that it's because of the food, I just dont really know how to tell. Anyway AnnMarie--the purple bag is the chicken super5 mix. I mix the kibble w/ wet food. It's so weird because Luci usually DEVOURS the puppy food, but ever since I started the new one, she won't really eat it. I will give it til tomorrow to see if she will eat the new food for breakfast. If not, maybe I'll give her puppy food for dinner and then maybe return the other one for a tastier one!









After being stressed out b/c my baby won't eat it, I need a margarita!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I use all of them, I rotate!








The only one I don't use is the Lamb for some reason Nemo gets tear stains when I do.
Just with the lamb, no other one. I love Wellness and he has been doing excellent on it!!


ANDREA~


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have both the maltese and yorkie on the Natural Balance Venison/brown rice and the duck/potato and they are both doing fine with it. Both are allerygy formulas but they have no allergies, I just like the product and its ingredients. I also slip in Solid Gold wee bits (bison) but not sure I will get anymore when I run out as they don't seem to excited about it. Wellness also seems to be a good product but I'm happy with what I'm using and so are the kids so if it's not broke, don't fix it.....as the saying goes! LOL


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> I have both the maltese and yorkie on the Natural Balance Venison/brown rice and the duck/potato and they are both doing fine with it. Both are allerygy formulas but they have no allergies, I just like the product and its ingredients. I also slip in Solid Gold wee bits (bison) but not sure I will get anymore when I run out as they don't seem to excited about it. Wellness also seems to be a good product but I'm happy with what I'm using and so are the kids so if it's not broke, don't fix it.....as the saying goes! LOL[/B]










I agree don't fix it. I have tried every food under the sun, but I just am comfortable with Wellness. If I do decide to switch for whatever reason, I would go with Natural Balance also..

ANDREA~


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

> Deanna--when you said that Wilson seems to have an allergy to those proteins, how can you tell? Like, is it his eyes, does he scratch a lot ? or is it like, loose poopies?[/B]


Andrea when I first rescued Wilson he was in pretty bad shape- but the thing I noticed the most was that he would chew and scratch himself to the point of breaking the skin.

I quickly switched him to Nutro Lamb and Rice- it got worse! So I switched him to the NB Fish and Sweet Potato. He got nothing but that for 4 weeks, then I slowly introduced one thing at a time to him; chicken- within minutes he was licking his chest to the point of it dripping, I waited 1 week and tried something new--the same thing happened with rice, lamb, and corn. Thats how I determined he was allergic to those things.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

my 3 pups are on puppymix5 too and also eagle pack hollistic duck
they are doing great on it and no tearstainning added which is great








donbi is on duck and sweet potatoe adult and i will probably switch my pups all to the wellness duck and sweet potatoe once they get older.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We feed our 3 guys Wellness Super 5 and they love it. No problems ever. They also eat Prescription Diet T/D (dental health). Those two we leave out all the time for them to nibble at. In the morning they get 2 Tbls. of Prescription Diet I/D (wet). When we started feeding the Wellness years ago I took the bag to the Vet and asked her opinion of it. She thought it was great.
It seems to me that at 6 mo's we took them off puppy food and started the Super 5.


----------

